# What do you preffer Carl Orff carmina burana trilogy or medieval version of it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was use to hearing Carl Orff so let's stick whit Carl Orff version, but medieval version some are superbe like Clemencic consort per se, so this make me wonder what you guys think of Orff original versus the medieval era rendition.

I bet 90% like Orff better to medieval carmina burana, just like me because they were use to this?
Let bet a pizza this is exactly what people think, in my city we have the utter best pizza in the whole world st aubin pizzeria and it's in my enighborhood(one of the best kept secret), and i always order there.But were where we , yep any prefference to a particular carmina burana or what is your best medieval and Orff Carmina burana?

What about it folks, i wonder if this question been ask already , but now i shapped the question more enignaticly... for more response.

question 1 Is Orff works far superior to any medieval works of the same genra and theme?
question 2 does people into medieval carmina like it more?
question 3 best of both?

:tiphat:

I feel sorry for doeing typos in my post and bad syntax i have an attention defecit disorder, so sutch thing happen sometime a missing letter or wrongs letters, im sorry but you guys i hope would understand + i have a bad vision so, the letters seem rathers small so i make typo and errors.I will hope this wont happen the less possible of time spent writing on TC i hate it when my post is fill whit error letters and ect...

Sorry for the typos and bad syntax ect...

Since it's x-mas month i will do my best to write in proper english but, thus said, im sorry for latinize english, but im a french speaker and use this english not as some snob, but trying my best not too, all i want is to be coherant and understood.

Sir deprofundis last name clamavi salute you, please no animosity, for now i feel the joy of x-mas making me nicer, i fond offend or created havoc or social unrest, i promessed.So im punnished for now my post are restricted but f im lucky i may 
be spare for x-mas if ii do decent post of non-personnal issue, the best i can possibly can, you have my word.

:tiphat: we :angel: are no liars,deprofundis send his blessing to TC folks from the utter highest of the heaven of thee heaven, he waiting ancient and secret music from ars antiqua, thee boy is blowen away,Take care folks on TC my followers are interresting people that comment and care for me atheistic or beleivers.


----------

